# Mott 88 Flail Mower



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a Mott 88 flail mower that I am thinking about sprucing up. It's not in horrible condition but has been outside most of its life so it has some rust issues, etc. I'm wondering if this is a worthwhile project or if I'm throwing money in the wind... Are parts still readily available for these mowers?
I'm looking for the flail mower folks to voice all thoughts and opinions.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

The pulleys, belts, bearings, and knives are pretty generic. If the gearbox, input shaft, and transverse shaft are good, I would say everything else is manageable. If you have to replace the rotor, you have a few options also, but it starts to get pricey. 

I’ve been looking at refurbing my flail also.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for your input. I don’t have much in it so I might go ahead and go through it.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problem. Make sure you post some pics of your progress. We always like to see the outcome.


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I will do that. It’s probably going to be a winter project.


----------

